# Ash Trays



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got the front and rear "smoker's kit" for my 05 GTO. And, wouldn't you know, they came without instructions. It looks pretty easy but I really don't want to screw anything up. At least they are marked "front" and "rear". Does anyone out there have a manual that shows the installation for both of these? If not... I'll take a shot at it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Do the smokers kits include a lighter/power outlet or is it just an ashtray?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Do the smokers kits include a lighter/power outlet or is it just an ashtray?


No man, just the -tray and a box of matches.


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually they both have the ashtray and lighter. Could someone post how to install these or post pages out of a manual (mine hasn't come in yet)or something? Thanks.


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone have pics of the rear ashtray installed? Where does it go?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Have your dealer install it. If the vehicle was ordered that way then it is their job.


----------



## jdogma (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you ever get it figured out? I would like to know how to remove the cig lighter from the front so I can determine why it isn't working. The fuse is good, but voltmeter shows no current. And no, i don't want to go to the dealer - a lot of time to let someone dumber than me screw it up...

Thanks, John


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jdogma said:


> Did you ever get it figured out? I would like to know how to remove the cig lighter from the front so I can determine why it isn't working. The fuse is good, but voltmeter shows no current. And no, i don't want to go to the dealer - a lot of time to let someone dumber than me screw it up...
> 
> Thanks, John


Check the connector behind it. You get at it by taking the right-hand panel off the tunnel. 










Open glove box to remove screws


----------



## jdogma (Jun 6, 2010)

*lighter*

very nice! thanks, I'm gonna give it a try soon!

John


----------

